# Mike Miller Played in All 82 Regular Season Games



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If this isn't thread worthy, I don't know what is. And he was the only Grizzlies player to do this. 
@GNG @thaKEAF @MemphisX, how the hell did he pull this off? Wonder how Heat fans feel about this. @Ben @Adam @Trent @Jace @Wade2Bosh @BlackNRed


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Our team coddles players too much and then uses the excuse of "saving them for playoffs". Wade is getting paid around 18 mil per and only played 36 games this year and was pretty healthy. We're going to coddle Oden and Beasley as well. We just like to coddle. Fact is these guys get paid to much to "rest" more than 5 or 6 games a season. The Spurs do it the right way. The Heat do not.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

And good for Mike Miller. He is the man.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow - that is extremely impressive


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

That is impressive; good for Mike. After last years run with the Heat, I thought he'd retire after having to drag himself on court to help Heat win. So, for him to play an entire season is awesome. If Grizz are smart, they will run plays for him when the going gets tough.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Trent said:


> Our team coddles players too much and then uses the excuse of "saving them for playoffs". Wade is getting paid around 18 mil per and only played 36 games this year and was pretty healthy. We're going to coddle Oden and Beasley as well. We just like to coddle. Fact is these guys get paid to much to "rest" more than 5 or 6 games a season. The Spurs do it the right way. The Heat do not.


Guys get in game shape by actually playing in games. When you don't play in many games and then you jump into a playoffs race (or into the actual playoffs), your probability of injury is increased. Sitting guys out is not always the best recipe for keeping them healthy when it matters.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> Guys get in game shape by actually playing in games. When you don't play in many games and then you jump into a playoffs race (or into the actual playoffs), your probability of injury is increased. Sitting guys out is not always the best recipe for keeping them healthy when it matters.


100% agree.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Heat organization promotes an injured mentality in its players. Guys are going on "maintenance plans" for stubbed toes. I hate what it does to our players. Players limp back on defense like they're injured, sit out games they don't need to sit out, and tell themselves they are injured and effectively give up before trying. I hate it. It's probably an NBA problem not just a Heat problem. The Spurs and the Lakers also see it but I don't know if anybody has had it as bad as Miami.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Trent said:


> Our team coddles players too much and then uses the excuse of "saving them for playoffs". Wade is getting paid around 18 mil per and only played 36 games this year and was pretty healthy. We're going to coddle Oden and Beasley as well. We just like to coddle. Fact is these guys get paid to much to "rest" more than 5 or 6 games a season. The Spurs do it the right way. The Heat do not.


Coddling = Championships

The bench guys make too much to just sit. Let them play and get some run. See what you have, get them some experience. So if one of your big guns is really hurt, these guys can step in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He played in 59 games last season and that was with a nice amount of DNP's due to the maintenance program he was on. 

I think his best decision was not opting for back surgery a couple of summers ago. At the time it seemed like a bad decision, even though back surgery is always risky. But his back seems to have healed really nicely without it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Really surprising. Last 2 years playoffs he looked like he could barely walk. Glad for him though, deserves it. One of those players I'll always love for what he did in a Heat uni.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why did you put me last punk. I wanted to resign MM I was disappointed.

"I want to try to keep this team intact as long as we can because we have a championship basketball team here," Riley said. "I would hate to break any part of it up, that is productive and leads to winning."


Riley said the choice on Miller, though, ultimately would be an ownership decision. It appears principal owner Micky Arison and his son, team CEO and part owner Nick Arison, decided to overrule Riley with the huge tax bill the facing the Heat. For the 2012-13 season, the Heat paid $13.3 million in luxury tax, the most Arison ever has paid and more than twice what he paid when the Heat won the title in 2012.


----------

